# 2009 Moderator of the Year



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

This as the title suggests is the 2009 moderator of the year awards.

vote for who you think should be the mod of the year.

yes mods and admins are permited to vote.

i put up all the mods who have been the most active and contributed most on the forums with their moderating abilities this year. i left out b_ack1 as he isnt a real mod accoring to gg. i also left out Ægir as hes only been a mod for 3 weeks. sorry buddy.

if you feel there should be a mod up there who is not tell me and ill consider it









I will leave this running for a few weeks. ill probably announce the winner in the new year.
and the winner will get mod of the year banner for their sig


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

voted!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

voted


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Voted!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

There should be an all vote...i think they're all great and share great advice and opinions


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

VOTED


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hard Vote . we have some great people Modding these Forums.
Goodluck Guys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Voted for PT.........No one has a clue what this guy does behind the scences.........


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> There should be an all vote...i think they're all great and share great advice and opinions


Ass kisser...









Voted.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Voted


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Voted for PT.........No one has a clue what this guy does behind the scences.........


so why did you vote for him. i mean you're as clueless as anyone according to your statement.
he could be doing nothing but masturbating behind the scenes and you still gave him a vote.

im joking ofc. 
its important to give credit to those that do the things that are taken for granted and not as visible as killing trolls and closing threads etc.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Voted for PT.........No one has a clue what this guy does behind the scences.........


so why did you vote for him. i mean you're as clueless as anyone according to your statement.
he could be doing nothing but masturbating behind the scenes and you still gave him a vote.

im joking ofc. 
its important to give credit to those that do the things that are taken for granted and not as visible as killing trolls and closing threads etc.
[/quote]

Didn't know I was in grammer school...









Cheers Corey


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Voted


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They all do a great job....which is why they are still mods. We have so many deserving members on the site....so if we have a moderator that isnt living up to their roll on the site....they will be replaced.

b_ack51 should have been on this list...I was only messing with him. But it is funnier that he was left off


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Voted for PT.........No one has a clue what this guy does behind the scences.........


so why did you vote for him. i mean you're as clueless as anyone according to your statement.
he could be doing nothing but masturbating behind the scenes and you still gave him a vote.

im joking ofc. 
its important to give credit to those that do the things that are taken for granted and not as visible as killing trolls and closing threads etc.
[/quote]

Didn't know I was in grammer school...









Cheers Corey
[/quote]

im sorry im studying philosophy at the moment and it has me all messed up in the head. BTW the grammar was fine but not the logic, ahh damn i did it again! 
what does the winner get? meatspins in the padded room?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

voted- looks like all of RnR's cronies are peeling themselves away from AQHU to vote


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow i havn't been on this site in forever. Can't believe some of these guys are already mods now.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Voted!

There are a few good guys up there but had give it to RnR, he's the most chill and can roll with the pucnhes. Just my opinion but like I said there's a few good one's up there.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

seeing their names up there makes me miss dippy and dr. giggles... hopefully they can start posting more again in the future. i always appreciated the time they spent answering the questions that people were stuck on in their respective forums.

but anyways... i think pretty much everyone here does a great job, all the members that have been here for a bit should know the amount of bullshit the mods have to put up with, and the fact that people still like and respect them (for the most part) says a lot about the choices they've made for the moderation team.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They all do a great job....which is why they are still mods. We have so many deserving members on the site....so if we have a moderator that isnt living up to their roll on the site....they will be replaced.
> 
> b_ack51 should have been on this list...I was only messing with him. But it is funnier that he was left off












I should just edit the poll and add my name, but I'd be the only one to vote for me.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Voted!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin is in the top 2? Ive seen him "Moderate" like twice in all his time here. Hyphen should be voted best mod since he showed generosity and contributed to the site.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Voted for PT.........No one has a clue what this guy does behind the scences.........


so why did you vote for him. i mean you're as clueless as anyone according to your statement.
he could be doing nothing but masturbating behind the scenes and you still gave him a vote.

im joking ofc. 
its important to give credit to those that do the things that are taken for granted and not as visible as killing trolls and closing threads etc.
[/quote]

Didn't know I was in grammer school...









Cheers Corey
[/quote]

im sorry im studying philosophy at the moment and it has me all messed up in the head. BTW the grammar was fine but not the logic, ahh damn i did it again! 
what does the winner get? *meatspins in the padded room?*
[/quote]

I'm all of a sudden very, very glad that I'm nowhere near first. I can only hope that my lovely parting gift would be nowhere near as horrifying. What does runner-up get? goatse tattooed on their frontal lobe?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

voted


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, i actually got votes? this comes as a surprise to me...seriously.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, seriously surprises me too.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Why haven't you ever been a Mod P-man ? you have been around here for a while.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, seriously surprises me too.
> 
> :rasp:


I can second that!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Why haven't you ever been a Mod P-man ? you have been around here for a while.


hes too fond of the dramah...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

p-man is back! WOOT!

oh and Voted. Twas a tough vote though, where the hell has Jewelz been?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

-NBKK- said:


> Why haven't you ever been a Mod P-man ? you have been around here for a while.


Cause instead of giving you a warning over PM he'd smash your drivers side window and pull you out of your car and kick your ass.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Thats a hard one. Im not voteing.

Actually .. ~thinks abt his lense

VOTED


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Why haven't you ever been a Mod P-man ? you have been around here for a while.


Cause instead of giving you a warning over PM he'd smash your drivers side window and pull you out of your car and kick your ass.
[/quote]

Damn straight...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Winks got my vote cause he is the man, hyphen and akaskirm are great aswell.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Vote for skirmish you freaks he should win as he's the hardest working mod in the bunch. If not vote for b_ack he needs the moral boost.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Who cares about all of that noise Ronin! This is a popularity contest and you tha man!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

keep voteing people

we cannot afford a tie between AK and Ronin. if it comes down to a tie i will choose who wins and i will except bribes


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

FREE CIGARS form AK if you vote for him.

Need a new roof? Vote ronin. Done at no Labour.

Canadian (real canada AKA Ontario) Vote WINK!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

VOTED


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bump

Keep voting guys!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lets pass the torch this year guys and gals.....

Get the votes in.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn tied right down the middle gl to both of you guys


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im glad to see every mod has had atleast 1 vote.

but i will not allow this to end in a tie.

so please vote if you have not done so already


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

When is closing time?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

When is closing time?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dont have a particular date. ill give it till late December. if its still a tie we have to do a poll between AK and RnR to determin who the p-fury members wanna crown mod of the year


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bump


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Bump

ill keep this up till sunday i think then ill announce the winner


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Where is "The Pack"????


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well hes only popped in a few times this year and posted in the lounge. not in my eyes contributed as a mod.

as i said in the beginning if you feel there should be a mod i havent included suggest it to me and ill consider it


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Was this done last year???
I cant remember?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Even if it hasn't it's being done this year and hopefully every year following


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Voted


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I have not voted yet...Still waiting for a mod to approach me with some bribes to buy my vote(other than Ronin's sexual advances!)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> I have not voted yet...Still waiting for a mod to approach me with some bribes to buy my vote(other than Ronin's sexual advances!)


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Wait a minute if you would have said from the start that you were willing to wear the sheep's outfit things could have gone so much easier!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> well hes only popped in a few times this year and posted in the lounge. not in my eyes contributed as a mod.
> 
> as i said in the beginning if you feel there should be a mod i havent included suggest it to me and ill consider it


BULL!!!

He always posts up funny videos!!

That is all that really matters to me...

Does anybody remember laughter????


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well does that mean you want me to put him up?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bump. two days left


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm just happy to be tied for fourth. That means that I get none of the lovely suggested prizes!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Get the Last Votes in boys and girls. just today left.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just for RnR's latest mug shot he should win.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont know ja. that sort of grotesque behaviour is not what you expect from a moderator. lack of proper moderating etiquette really. his position in the pfury elite should be seriously revised among the top pfur brass


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i do have to say that i never thought i'd see the day where a mod would post a picture of himself on here with nothing but a sock on his dick.... i guess you could say that p-fury is one of the more "progressive" forums out there


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> i do have to say that i never thought i'd see the day where a mod would post a picture of himself on here with nothing but a sock on his dick.... i guess you could say that p-fury is one of the more "progressive" forums out there


Oh, good God...please tell me that you mean "that's all he's wearing on his dick", not "that's all he's wearing".

Please, please remind me of how I can turn off avatars...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Me FTW Childawg!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> i do have to say that i never thought i'd see the day where a mod would post a picture of himself on here with nothing but a sock on his dick.... i guess you could say that p-fury is one of the more "progressive" forums out there


Oh, good God...please tell me that you mean "that's all he's wearing on his dick", not "that's all he's wearing".

Please, please remind me of how I can turn off avatars...
[/quote]
you obviously haven't seen rnr's contribution to the mugshot thread... i definitely meant "that's all he's wearing"... as in naked except for a strategically placed christmas stocking


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> i dont know ja. that sort of grotesque behaviour is not what you expect from a moderator. lack of proper moderating etiquette really. his position in the pfury elite should be seriously revised among the top pfur brass












*VOTE FOR RONIN!*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It's high class and tasteful beyond reproach Chil don't you worry!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh f*ck man Ronin is the classiest guy I know.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Ja'eh


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

rnr is classy in that "boxed wine" kinda way...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You're my boy Red!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> rnr is classy in that "boxed wine" kinda way...


I LOLd while reading that.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> rnr is classy in that "boxed wine" kinda way...


There's only one more thing that could be more classy than wine in a box and that's malt liquor.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Three lousy votes for me? That's it bitches!, I'm going on a "up warning level" spree! If I have my way, I'll have the whole PFury population in the padded room! GRRRR!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I already live in a rubber room.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ja said:


> I already live in a rubber room.:rasp:


And you'll die there!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Life as we know it is just an illusion from the true beings that we are.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

ronin wins it!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So when does this end?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TL you need to make the official announcement.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Mods Close this please.


----------

